# Shock collar question



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a shock collar for my dog but I'm having trouble getting it to stimulate him regularly. I know it works because I've tried it on my hands. That being said, the impulse doesn't work on dry chapped skin. I thought that my dogs skin might be too dry to get an electronic impulse. What might I use to improve his skin condition so his skin won't be chapped and dry? Any other thoughts on the reason it wouldn't work.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

What kind of dog do you have? 
What kind of collar do you have?

You feel a lot more on your hand than your dog will . I like to get an e collar with a lot of different levels so you can find a level that your dog responds to.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Put the collar on the neck above the other day to day collar. Make sure you have the right probs for you dog. I use on all the long ones. I also make sure the probs/box is at the bottom of the dog. I snug it up enough to not choke the dog but it also will not slide around. Check it after about and hour or so. Dogs loose weight on long hunts, so you might want to take it up a notch.

Also your dog may need more juice. I have worked dogs that a 1 blows them away and others won't even cringe when hit at a 100.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Is it an innotek?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Chacoblue said:


> Is it an innotek?


You can't be serious!!! Its a Tri Tronics and wish it was a Dogtra!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I had an Ino-trash collar. Biggest piece of hud on the planet. Did the same thing, sometimes it would work, sometimes not. Threw it in the garbage and bought me a Dogtra. Best collar I've ever owned.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

> by TAK on Nov 09, '08, 8:35
> 
> [quote:6tf143t6]*Chacoblue wrote*:
> Is it an innotek?


You can't be serious!!! Its a Tri Tronics and wish it was a Dogtra!TAK 
[/quote:6tf143t6]

Tak,

My question was to the original poster...........if its an Innotek, then that would explain his troubles. I made the mistake of buying and Innotek once.............but never again.

I realize the pic you posted was not an Innotek.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Ohh OK... I did have innotecs years ago! They actully worked back then!


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far. My dog is a pretty good little mut lab mix, he puts up alot of birds. I have an 8 level SportDog. It worked good for the first several months. Then my dog got heat stroke and I didn't use it while he was in recovery. Since then he hasn't responded to it. He used to respond well to level 2 and if I had to ramp it up to 3 or 4 he'd yelp. Now I have turned it up on level at at time to 6 and 7 and he won't turn his head. That's when I check it on my hand and feel it nicely on level 2 or 3. I may have to tighten it a bit and put it higher on his neck. Thanks.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

SORRY FOR THE NOVEL! 

I also use the Sportdog brand, so far I have had no trouble with it, it has been a great tool. That being said, there is a fairly high percentage of them that developes problems with their range, namely they will work great at ten feet or less, and not at all further away. If you still have the test light that came with it, attach it and test it at various ranges, in the dark if you don't have a helper, but a helper will simplify things alot.  
If it turns out that you DO have a problem, it has been my experience that Sportdog has one of the best customer service policies/departments in the business.
I originally had a crappy collar that had a transmitter so big I could barely lift it. I used it one season and it crapped out on me. I sent it back to the company for repair/replace and to my surprise and delight I got back a sportdog model 800 or 2400 or something, I forget. 
In other words I returned a $99 collar and got back a $200-$250 collar for nothing more than postage. Apparently the crappy collar was made by a new division of Sportdog that had recently been aquired. They wanted to make sure that _*their*_ customers were satisfied, even if they bought _us_, instead of us buying _them_. :wink: 
I was not thrilled with the battery type (AA I think) and the water RESISTANT status of the transmitter and ended up taking it to the local dealer (Sportsmans) and getting a Sportdog 400 plus nearly $100 in store credit in exchange, which I used mainly for shotgun shells. :mrgreen: I have not had any trouble whatsoever with the 400 and have talked many people into buying one since then, NONE of them has regretted it to my knowledge.
There is a wholesaler on Ebay who sells a LOT of returned merchandise for one or more Big name retailers, and they usually have anywhere up to ten various Sportdog models on auction at any given time. Nearly all of them are either severely limited range, or failure to communicate at all. The remainder is usually won't take a charge. Once in a while they have one that was returned with no noticeable defect at all.
So test your collar for range of transmission/reception and if it is faulty, send it back. They are as likely to send you a new one as to fix the old one.
It would not surprize me at all if the collar works fine while you are testing it on your arm, but does not work at all ten feet away. Or even ten yards away. If it won't work to the full range it is specified for, or darn close to it, return it for a repair/exchange.

As far as the fit goes, I put mine on my dog right behind his ears, as high on the neck as possible, just snug. Then let gravity work it down as far as it will go. This has been a good method for me and I have never failed to have it *BITE* when it was told to except when I have neglected to charge it often enough.  
Good luck with that.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

The range issue is one I have not tried. Thanks for the tip on the potential problem.


----------

